# You know you're from Kansas, if



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

You know you're from Kansas if:
13. You've ever said, "It's not the heat, it's the humidity."
12. You wave at all oncoming traffic.
11. You pronounce Arkansas differently depending if it's the river 
or the state
10. You think of the 4 major food groups a beef, pork, mashed 
potatoes and Jello salad.
9. The main street in town is 2 blocks long.
8. The elevator is where they keep the wheat and
7. You can see the elevator in the next town and its twenty mile
away
6. The only spices you use are salt pepper and catrsup.
5. A traffic jamb is 4 cars trying to pass a combine.
4. You leave all your doors and windows unlocked.
3. You think opening day of pheasant season is a national 
holiday.
2. You're first driving license was before 10 and in a field.
1. The tornado warning has sounded and you're outside
lookin' to see where it's comin' from.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

How to tell you're in Virginia...

The local police dept is auctioning off confiscated radar detectors, handguns and marijuana.

Nck :smoking:


----------

